# Ticker not updating



## Spinney (16 Feb 2017)

Set up a new ticker (tickerfactory one) in the new year, and it successfully updated a few times, but the last 4 or 5 rides I've updated the total mileage but it's not showing on cyclechat. When I click on the ticker to go to the ticker factory site, that is correctly showing my total, but not being reflected in my signature area.


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

It's showing 296 miles both here on CC and on tickerfactory; have you changed the sig code recently?

The cyclingticker.com ones still aren't working correctly (I haven't had time to fault-find - still on the 'to do' list), so it's probably best for now to use the proprietary one from Tickerfactory. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2017)

It's working now - it wasn't when I posted the post above!! You must have waved some kind of wand over it without realising! Ta!

Your 2nd para - I am using the tickerfactory one, aren't I? Is that bit aimed at people using the other ticker thingy - the one without pictures?


----------



## Shaun (16 Feb 2017)

Spinney said:


> Your 2nd para - I am using the tickerfactory one, aren't I? Is that bit aimed at people using the other ticker thingy - the one without pictures?


Sorry, yes, meant mycyclinglog.  Glad it's sorted.


----------



## velovoice (5 Mar 2017)

I am still horribly confused. There used to be a handy copy/paste bit of code to pop into your signature. Is that still possible/available somewhere? Please share. Thank you!


----------



## Shaun (6 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> I am still horribly confused. There used to be a handy copy/paste bit of code to pop into your signature. Is that still possible/available somewhere? Please share. Thank you!


Which ticker are you wanting to use Rebecca?


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Mar 2017)

My Ticker Factory one doesn't show either - just


----------



## velovoice (6 Mar 2017)

Shaun said:


> Which ticker are you wanting to use Rebecca?


MyCyclingLog please.


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2017)

It's not working properly at the moment - still need to fix it - but the code for your signature is:

```
https://cyclingticker.com/ticker.php?user=*USERNAME*&group=cyclechat&distance=*XXXXXXXX*&units=mi
```

Add *[ IMG ]* to the start of the code and *[ /IMG ]* to the end of it (without the spaces).

Replace the username and distance with your info. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2017)

Shaun said:


> but the code for your signature is:


I'm sorry - I don't see a username and distance in that code for me to replace with my own...?


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> I'm sorry - I don't see a username and distance in that code for me to replace with my own...?


Sorry, it was trying to render the image and wiping out the code in the process. Should be visible now. Just add the IMG tags on the start and end to complete it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2017)

So - that's the code but, from what you're saying, it still won't work? In which case, what's the point of putting this code in my signature? (Sorry if I'm being dense.)

ETA: I got that code to produce something meaningful now, i.e. the error code that we've had for months, hence why I removed it from my signature ages ago. So I guess the present position is: it doesn't work, don't use it. I only asked in the hopes that the TimO had fixed it by now. 

ETA 2: From post upthread, it appears others have found a different ticker that does work? Does it bring in data from MCL?


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2017)

I'm still waiting to hear back from @TimO - but in the meantime you could set one up at TickerFactory (as per Spinney's ticker above):

https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php?type=8

Once you configure it, there should be a section of BBCode you can copy and paste into your signature. If you have any problems, send me a PM and I'll assist.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velovoice (7 Mar 2017)

Thanks, Shaun. Unfortunately the code is so long, I can't have anything else in my signature. Also, I don't see any way it can update automatically from MCL, so I don't see any point. I'll wait for TimO. In fact, I'll start nagging him on Facebook.


----------



## Shaun (7 Mar 2017)

velovoice said:


> Thanks, Shaun. Unfortunately the code is so long, I can't have anything else in my signature. Also, I don't see any way it can update automatically from MCL, so I don't see any point. I'll wait for TimO. In fact, I'll start nagging him on Facebook.


The code shouldn't be all that long - if you're okay with it, PM me your TickerFactory account details and I'll see if I can sort it for you.

Don't let it stop you nagging Tim though, I'd really appreciate it if he could fix the ticker PHP for us ... the PHP7 upgrade seemed to throw it through a loop and stop it updating the data file.


----------



## EasyPeez (29 Mar 2017)

Without wishing to add to the confusion, I use MCL to record all my rides - is there a way to link the Tickerfactory Ticker to that account? Or would I have to update something on Tickerfactory as well as logging my rides on MCL for the ticker on here to update? (not bothered enough about having a ticker on here to do the latter tbh) 
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Shaun (29 Mar 2017)

As far as I'm aware there is no way to link MCL stats to the Tickerfactory ticker, so you'd need to separately update the Tickerfactory ticker via that site.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2017)

After wrestling with it all evening ... I've finally managed to get the MCL ticker working again ...  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velovoice (31 Mar 2017)




----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Mar 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> My Ticker Factory one doesn't show either - just


Still the same??


----------



## Shaun (31 Mar 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> Still the same??


I've checked the code in your signature and it looks okay - are you sure your Ticker Factory reference is - *woPNIae* ?

If you'd like me to take a look for you, please send me a personal message with your Ticker Factory login details and I'll see what I can do. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Mar 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2017)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2017)

Hi @Shaun, could you please update the code in the site support thread about how to insert the MCL ticker?
I did delete mine because it looked messy broken, thanks for fixing it


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2017)

Updated: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Apr 2017)

Shaun said:


> Updated: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...m-mycyclinglog-ticker-in-my-signature.131488/


Thanks @Shaun!
I had eventually managed myself, got @potsy to pm me his updated code, then changed his details to mine in a text file and pasted.
Nae bad going for a catering worker


----------

